# Cannot acess BIOS on old Toshiba laptop



## Mrblakesonny (Jan 8, 2017)

I was performing a factory reset on my old Toshiba Satellite P855-S5200, and i accedentally disconnected the power. I've taken out the hard drive and I want to use DBAN to wipe it. I have DBAN on a flash drive and I plan on using BIOS to load the flash drive before the hard drive. The only problem is for some reason I can't access BIOS. Accirding to toshiba support, the key to get to setup before boot is f2, but thats not working. I am turning the pc on with no HDD or flash drive plugged in and getting to the "reboot and select proper boot device" message but I can't get to BIOS from there. Sorry for the long explanation but I couldnt find anything about my specific problem.

TLR: cannot access BIOS with no drives plugged in.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Why do you want to wipe the hard drive ?

Try holding down the F2 key _before _you switch it on, that should get you into the Bios setup.

Doing the same thing with F12 should get you into a Boot Device menu.

EDIT : if the above doesn't work try again with the hard drive installed. To boot from a Usb stick it will have to be plugged in beforehand.


----------

